# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > مقاله: درخواست آموزش کار با Package & Deployment Wizard

## demonse2

با سلام 

راستش من چندی پیش توی همین انجمن 1 درخواست دادم که 1 سورس لازم داشتم که دوستان زحمت کشیدند و بهم دادند . 


حالا مشکل من اینجاست که اون سورسی که به من دادند وقتی ازش خروجی میگیرم حجمش تقریبا 2 Mb میشه من میخواستم 1 کاری کنم که حجم فایل من 150 تا 200 Kb بیشتر نشه . دوستان گفتند که باید از Package & Deployment Wizard خود Vb استفاده کنی . 

الان من هر کاری میکنم بازم با این ابزار حجم فایلهای خروجی من حدود همون 2 Mb میشه . 

در ضمن با این ابزار بازم به من حدود 4 تا فایل میده  : 

1-پوشه ای به نام  Support
2-پوشه ای به نام  ariyasatFinder
3-یک فایل Setup.exe 
4-یک فایل هم به نام SETUP.LST

در صورتی که من میخوام فقط 1 فایل exe داشته باشم همین . 


حالا ممنون میشم 1 آموزش کامل به من بدید تا از این مشکل خلاص بشم .

----------


## parselearn

پيشنهاد من اينه كه از Smart Install Maker استفاده كنيد؛ چون خروجي را فشرده ميكنه

آموزش Smart Install Maker: دريافت 1.6 مگابايت
آموزش Package & Deployment Wizard: دريافت 750 كيلوبايت

----------

